# Light, lighter and lightest!



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I just recieved my M2Racer saddle yesterday. It seems these have been scaling all over the place but this one is light coming in 41 grams less than my C64! My moring project is to get it mounted and then off on a proper testing ride. I'll post back my intial ride impression and more importantly. I'll let you know what my backside thinks!

Maybe I can drill it to make it lighter?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

My youngest daughter is graduating from high school and tomorrow is the ceremony so with a house full of people I have limited time this weekend but I did ride the saddle for 50 miles. It felt great! I was just as comfortable as the C64 that I had on there. I'm hoping to get about 75 miles in on it tomorrow but I think it's a keeper. 

A big thank you to Gio at Light-bikes.com for hooking me up with the saddle!


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

42grams boggles my mind Juan  
Congrats again on finding a good place to trim.
PS: No drilling please


----------



## Mark16q (Oct 19, 2004)

Juanmoretime said:


> I just recieved my M2Racer saddle yesterday. It seems these have been scaling all over the place but this one is light coming in 41 grams less than my C64! My moring project is to get it mounted and then off on a proper testing ride. I'll post back my intial ride impression and more importantly. I'll let you know what my backside thinks!
> 
> Maybe I can drill it to make it lighter?


Juanmoretime,

Your posts are clearer elevating the level of conspicuous spending in many biking regions. It's one thing to see the ads for these gems you buy, but your zeal for anti-gravity biking purchases is making my 16 pound Seven feel like a pig. Keep up the good work!

Mark


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

ouch. Looking at that saddle makes my behind hurts.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

it's like sitting on nothing at all... or more like two and a half bejamin bills


----------

